# Marius and Sneaky two ragdolls need special home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Marius and Sneaky are seeking a new home due to severe allergy in the family. Marius is a 4 year old, male, seal CP Ragdoll and Sneaky is a 5 year old, female, blue CP Ragdoll. Both are neutered.

These two Ragdolls need a very special home due to their history, temperament and needs. They are currently in a very loving, understanding home, but for Marius, at least, this has not always been the case. He was a used for breeding and then was due to be rehomed as a farm cat, as he was so timid and not good at being handled. At the time he did not even have a name. He has been in his current home, with Sneaky, for about a year. Since then his owner has worked hard to build his confidence and trust in humans and Marius is now more sociable. He still does not like being picked up or handled and he does not like being groomed, but he will lie on his owner, when she is in bed and happily be stroked and fussed. Marius likes to have a hidey hole, where he can retreat if he feels worried or threatened. He relies very much on Sneaky and gains confidence from her.

Sneaky is an ex breeding cat too. She loves to sit on a lap and is relatively happy to be groomed. She is much more confident than Marius and tends to mother him.

For both of these Ragdolls affection and fuss is on their terms. They are not aggressive and neither has bitten or scratched, but they are quite independent Ragdolls.

They have not been vet checked in the past year, but their owners states they are both healthy, with good appetites. They use a litter tray reliably. They are used to living with children, aged 8 years+ and live happily with another cat.

Marius and Sneaky need an indoor home together, with a family who are experienced cat owners and will accept them for the cats they are. They will need to work to help Marius become more trusting. This will take time, patience and understanding and it may be that he will always remain more aloof than Ragdolls usually tend to be. Both Sneaky and Marius will need time to adjust to a new home, having had quite an unsettled life until last year and now having to be uprooted again.

If you feel you give these Ragdoll cats a life long commitment and accept the affection they offer, on their terms, while working to increase the trust they both have in humans, then please complete our online UKRCC Adoption Form application form and indicate your interest in them.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Marius and Sneaky are very much loved in their current home and so it came as no surprise that for their family letting them go was just too much. So, for the time being, Marius and Sneaky are going to stay with their lovely family and the family are going to try Petal Cleanse to see if this product can help minimise the symptoms of allergy. If it does, then Marius and Sneaky will be able to remain in their loving home forever. If it works out and it is possible, staying will be best for them as their family understand them and have nurtured them. They have a bond and a level of trust which would take a new family many months, perhaps years to establish.

We have our fingers crossed and very much hope that the family are able to keep the Raggies who they have given such a lovely life to and who now mean so much.


----------

